# Availability of info on 'washday' visits to campsites



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am starting this as a new topic but will post a reference to it on the Topic of campsite books/databases.

For those of us who prefer to wild-camp there is a need to visit places with facilities for waste dump/fresh water/laundry.

Some people book in for 1-2 nights to do this.

[Please not let this thread develop into an argument as to the rights/wrongs of doing that. I assume site owners are just as capable of working out what they should charge for this as they do for a pitch, and for them it is additional revenue, even when fully booked]

I prefer to visit a site in the day, between the departures and arrivals and use their facilities for a fee. The possibilities to do this vary from the advertised C+CC sites which offer this facility to informal arrangements, such as I have experienced on a private site (just for dump and water) of 'Please just put something in the Charity Box'

Of the various books and databases etc., do any of them list the facility of using these services, for a fee, on a day visit?

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The aires in France can be used, usually dumping waste is OK, but rinsing out the cassette ,may not be...

Filling freshwater may require payment and grey water can be harder on some where there are barriers for entry.


BUT that is not a lot of use if you are in Birmingham at the time...... :lol: 

We have filled with freshwater at garages - after asking first, and have emptied very full cassette down public loos (and in so doing have cleaned the place considerably.......), grey water we have been asked to allow to drain onto ground as "the soil is parched, mate" - fortunately without leaving bits of spaghetti all over the place....

It is always worth asking, many people are very happy to help in very many places.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> The aires in France can be used, usually dumping waste is OK, but rinsing out the cassette ,may not be...
> 
> Filling freshwater may require payment and grey water can be harder on some where there are barriers for entry.
> 
> ...


Dave

I agree that with the right approach we can often find somebody to accommodate us with fresh water and dumping grey/black.

I was thinking more of the washing, plus doing all the others at the same time.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted this link a few months ago and again the other day.
Quite useful for Spain

http://www.lavomatic.es/instalaciones-lavomatic.html


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its hard not to turn the post into an argument.
I except that some people prefer to wild camp, but to then think its OK to use the same campsites that you are doing out of revenue, to allow you to use all their facilities for free is in my opinion, taking the ****

Alan H


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We generally find a launderette somewhere to do the washing. Put the washing on and then go and have a wander round for a while or go and do some shopping and then go back and put the washing into the dryer. Takes a couple of hours from start to finish but find it easier than booking onto a site just to do the washing, which we have done in the past.

Denise


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a good idea - dropping in during the middle of the day between departs and arrivals. Had not occurred to me. We tend to book in for a night every few days to do the washing etc.

I suppose it might be more difficult with places that shut the "facilities" for cleaning around the middle of the day when their "residence" are not wanting to use them.

Be interested to hear how others have made this work.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Its hard not to turn the post into an argument.
> I except that some people prefer to wild camp, but to then think its OK to use the same campsites that you are doing out of revenue, to allow you to use all their facilities for free is in my opinion, taking the ****
> 
> Alan H


Alan, I don't think the idea is that it should be free!
It's giving them extra revenue without using up valuable night time pitches.

Slightly unconnected, I don't wild camp because it's free, I wild camp because it's better. Very happy to pay for use of facilities (even a whole night's stay) if I can pop in during day and use the facilities on the occasional day when I need them.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

I think Fatalhud hit the hammer on the head,with this one !! 

I liked the idea of wild camping up to a point and have done so the odd day now and then.

But some people think its there right to do it all the time ,Just use campsites to drop off there waste ,fill the wailer up and do washing , we even seen a english couple empty there cassette toilet in the local national park hear in Spain at the side of the road. 
If thats wild camping I would rather use a site all the time.

Then they wonder why campsites are closing down. to many Wildcampers springs to mind.

Mike T


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Great idea Geoff, hope the thread doesn't get derailed. Neil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think Geoff is suggesting that campsites should allow wild campers to use their facilities for free! Fair price for a fair service I would say.

If I was running a campsite I would rather offer my services to wilders for say a fiver where I will make a profit perhaps than just telling them to sod off. They aint going to come and stay on my site so I might as well get a couple of quid out of them.

Most sites in Europe are happy to do this. I did however get refused in Scotland once.

To be honest in the summer we never need a campsite. Mrs D manages to wash all the summer clothes and bedding in the van. Abroad we usually find a quiet Aire with easily access to free flowing water for rinsing, in UK CL sites are fine for this. The winter is a bit more of an issue but then we are never away for more than a month at a time.

If campsites had any sense they would offer this service to visitors. I think the C&CC do to their members but the CC dont which is bonkers. Im a member but cant turn up to empty me loo or fill up, even if I offer to pay them. Mind you I think the C&CC charge about £7. YOu can stay 24 hours on a CL for less than that.

Once in France we did use a campsite to do some washing, fill up and empty and actually do some Ironing. Get this though. I asked at reception and they wouldnt take any money! Just €2 tokens for the machines and let us use everything else for nothing.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Fatalhud said:


> Its hard not to turn the post into an argument.
> I except that some people prefer to wild camp, but to then think its OK to use the same campsites that you are doing out of revenue, to allow you to use all their facilities for free is in my opinion, taking the ****
> 
> Alan H


Alan H

Either you have not read my OP correctly

OR

You are trying to pick an argument - directly against my request not to do so.

I quite clearly stated twice 'FOR A FEE'.

I request that you retract your allegation that anything I wrote was suggesting that anyone should expect to use the facilities for free.

C+CC charge approximately 50% of an overnight pitch charge. I find that reasonable and I am sure they do too.

Geoff


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Its hard not to turn the post into an argument.
> ...


Oh Chuff
I am very Sorry Geoff. 
You are correct I thought it said for Free  
I even read it twice :? :? 
I even read it again, when Mark posted that he thought i got it wrong, and still managed to read it as Free
I think a little bit more time at school instead of messing around would have helped

I have tried to delete or edit post but system won't let me
Sorry Folks

Alan H

Alan H


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan H

Apology accepted

I have booked you in for an appointment at specsavers  

Geoff


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Alan H
> 
> Apology accepted
> 
> ...


I don't think its the eye at fault, More like a dodgy brain  

Alan H


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Over the Easter weekend I intend/hope to use the facilities of the C and CC at Moffat for such a purpose. I am not now a member of the club and their web page states that there is a charge of £7-10p for this service which sounds good value to me.
I am ringing the site tomorrow to confirm the details.

Assuming the van works after the winter lay up :roll:

Norman.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dammit again!

That had real potential for a good old MHF scrap and you had to spoil it both of you by being nice to each other!

 

I think Im going to start a campaign to bring back Hobbyfan and Seamus.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know why you are involved Barry. You never bathe or change your clothes.

No wonder the French wave you straight through on to the ferry. 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I don't know why you are involved Barry. You never bathe or change your clothes.
> 
> No wonder the French wave you straight through on to the ferry. 8O


Actually your wrong! I had several baths on last summers trip. Here I am getting clean 7000ft up an Alp! Hint. For anyone considering this try and pick one below 3000ft. The North sea is tropical compared to that lake.










Oh. Sorry Geoff. Back to Topic.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tucano said:


> Over the Easter weekend I intend/hope to use the facilities of the C and CC at Moffat for such a purpose. I am not now a member of the club and their web page states that there is a charge of £7-10p for this service which sounds good value to me.
> I am ringing the site tomorrow to confirm the details.
> 
> Assuming the van works after the winter lay up :roll:
> ...


Norman

Yes it is a good facility. What would the price be for a C+CC Member?

We will be touring UK, from Le Continent, this year so it may be worht re-joining C+CC.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Dammit again!
> 
> That had real potential for a good old MHF scrap and you had to spoil it both of you by being nice to each other!
> 
> ...


I always thought 'Seamus' was Barryd's Nom de Plume for the darker side of his Alter Ego :wink:


----------

